

F-Secure on potential Android security problems - blackswan
http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00001311.html

======
wmf
This article is one big troll. Virtually no technical details about Android
are known, yet an antivirus company is spreading FUD about malware? I'm sure
they have only the users' best interests in mind...

